
Postgres has special date/time input value called 'allballs' - gleenn
https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/datatype-datetime.html#DATATYPE-DATETIME-SPECIAL-TABLE
======
sfaxon
My favorite (kind of related) little gem from the postgresql documentation is
from the century section of EXTRACT, date_part:
[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.5/static/functions-
datetim...](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.5/static/functions-
datetime.html#FUNCTIONS-DATETIME-EXTRACT)

Under the century section it notes:

"The first century starts at 0001-01-01 00:00:00 AD, although they did not
know it at the time. This definition applies to all Gregorian calendar
countries. There is no century number 0, you go from -1 century to 1 century.
If you disagree with this, please write your complaint to: Pope, Cathedral
Saint-Peter of Roma, Vatican."

I chuckle imagining someone in the Vatican mail room tossing aside one letter
a year related to this.

~~~
pvdebbe
"Hi. I have a Toyota Carola 2012, and can't get blutooth working..."

~~~
n1000
:D For anyone who missed it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12949114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12949114)

------
tyingq
Potentially where the "all balls" term originated:
[http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/basics/bsf2-3.php](http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/basics/bsf2-3.php)

------
tdy721
Also a NASA thing,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balls_8](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balls_8).

I think balls is a military term for "00"

------
lundevallan
Vintage space episode about All Balls
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jCyE0me41Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jCyE0me41Y)

------
w8rbt
The word 'zero' has twice as many syllables.

